

T-Mobile "Officially" Confirms Google Phone - Flemlord
http://www.tmonews.com/2009/12/t-mobile-officially-confirms-google-phone/

======
nuclear_eclipse
Not really official. Even the posted article has "official" in scare quotes.

------
awa
There are already other post(s) about the Google Phone "leaks".

------
gaius
WTF is tmonews.com? "Official" means t-mobile.co.uk/shop.

------
fr0z3nph03n1x
I have been reading tmonews for a while, you should probably take this with a
grain of salt.

